# R38 thoughts



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

if Nissan follows the three-model cycle, we'll see the VR38 engine in the next two evolutions of the GT-R.

But or the R38, we ought to be seeing something new. What I'd love to see is a 4+ liter crossplane V8, balanced to rev to 8500rpm, and twin turbocharged of course. 700bhp from the factory. Now that would be something to behold...

The straight-six RB26 sounds great. So do all crossplane V8s - I've just noticed that, as _common_ as the E92 BMW M3 is, the V8 makes quite a nice noise - and let's not forget the incredible sound of the V8-powered Audi R8.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

My guess for next year would be direct injection, higher compression and VVEL. I think turbo V6s are the way forward from V8s. BMW and Audi are now following the Nissan lead...


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

V10 FTW!!


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

GT-R will likly stay 6. this platform is not going to change much. they can upgrade the turbo's, turn up the boost, upgrade the drivetrain a bit and then we will have the Nismo LM R35.

I dont think nissan is working on any R36 yet. you would think so, but this platform has limitless potential at low costs. in order for nissan to do anything higher end it would have to really ramp up costs and i dont think thats what they want to do.


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

If the market demands it, I can see a slightly modified platform that can accomodate a manual 'box if they ever get the funds to run something of this scale. 

I like that Porsche is still keeping the 997GT3 mk II a manual only 

For DSG, possibly a 7 speed box, so help with acceleration above 200km/h. 

But these are more likely R36/R37s.

Not the completely new platform R38 that OP is referring to.

V8s do make a gorgeous noise. But wouldnt that just make the GTR even higher?


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

V6s with turbos are the future - the V8 I hate to say will soon be consigned to the history books due to the emissions laws that will start to come into effect. You only have to look at the F430s eventual replacment which will be V6 with 2 turbos.

Kp


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

EDIT.. last part of my post should be "make the GTR even *heavier*"

I cant type for nuts on the iphone


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

As far as manual boxes, the same thing , emissions. An auto shifting box, allows the cars to pass emissions easier. This is why more and more cars are going DSG, now and into the future. 

I haven't heard anything about the R36 yet. Nissan is all about other kinds of projects right now. Sports cars are far from most peoples minds. 

I am a turbo 6 guy personally. I'd rather see that than an 8. Buick Grand National , GMC Typhoon, GMC Syclone, Skyline GT-R.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

the VR38 is a nice engine. Just doesn't sound the same as the RB26 though. I like straight sixes - no twin banks of heads and cams, one simple longblock.

There have been a lot of high-revving V8s running around my neighborhood as summer started. E93 M3s. Audi R8s. They do sound incredible - American V8 burble at low speed with Japanese-style high-end scream.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Ilmor V8 sounds reasonable.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

direct injection, higher compression and VVEL are some of things that will make a new engine. but nothing else will really change much. its still going to be very simular to the previous engines.

DCT for life. there is almost no power loss and nissan likes that. it makes the car faster in every respect and everyone else is going to do the same as it keeps catching up. emissions also is demanding like sean suggests.

maybe it will have a KERS system in the future or maybe hybrid technology. nissan knows gas millage is importaint. of course on the track it will be close to nill but on the road it needs to keep a good milage to make advertising headway, hence all the aero advertising nissan has done with its .27 aero thats better than most.


----------



## aikon (Mar 12, 2008)

My bet is on V8. This is based on the racing developments with Nissan. The current VR38 engine has been derived from the SuperGT Nissan Z which peculiarly had a twin turbo prior to the GT-R release. It acted as a development platform for the GT-R.

Now that the GT-R is out, you see the SuperGT and FIA GT GT-R elected to use and develop the V8 instead. It is the second year to race the GT-R. If the VR38 really had an advantage over the V8, Nissan would have used the VR38. Last year, it was said that the VR38 is too new/uncertain to be used in SuperGT which conflicts with the fact that a similar V6 twin turbo engine has been in use in SuperGT in the Z in previous years. Also, this "too new/uncertain" reasoning cannot be used this year as the second year.

This also flows with the original three model rumor dated at the very beginning of the release of the base model GT-R (Base model, Spec-V one year later, EVO two years later). Therefore, my bet is with V8 in the EVO (or third upcoming model) GT-R


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

they have to run the v8 in these classes. DCT, awd and v6 are not prepped for these types of races.

when you know the whole picture of the gt-r for global sales, u know its more than just racing. plus those cars are nothing like the road going vehicles.

nissan had several reasons against using the VR38 with the new gt1 class car, you can read the interviews posted on this forum using the search function.

the EVO version will still have the same engine VR38.

the next generation of R36 is unknown but it wont have a v8. thats for sure.


----------



## Burning (Mar 11, 2009)

aikon said:


> Therefore, my bet is with V8 in the EVO (or third upcoming model) GT-R


That won't happen v8s are longer than v6s and there isn't any room to put one and turbo-charge it. You might see a special model for homologation purpose with a n/a v8 but that's it.
As for the next model (if there is one) don't hold your breath even though I would like it to have a proper engine v6s have too much advantages to be overlooked for a manufacturer.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

packaging is definitely a problem. The Audi R8 couldn't get the monster biturbo V10 that the RS6 got. Well the V10 prototype did, until the heat torched the car and it burnt to a skeleton on the Nurburgring...


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

As someone said earlier - Emissions laws will kill the V8 in all but small run niche cars. Rather then future GTR's being V8 I would think V6 hybrid a better bet. There was roughly 10 years between R32 and R34 so we are talking 2020 and huge C02 penalties


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

already we're speculating about the next GTR.. this makes me wonder, where is Toyota in all of this.. are they ever going to release that Lexus supercar??

as for the GTR.. i don't thikn we will see a V8. technology is shifting so fast that V6 Turbo will be more than adequate.

i mean we currently have tuned Opel Astra OPC 2.0 Turbo with stock internals doing 12.9sec 1/4 mile at 175km/h. This is a 2.0 engine from the factory, stock injectors etc etc. and only a bigger turbo, bigger intercooler. In the 12s bracket.

Also consider that F1 is now going to focus on fuel efficiency (no more fuel stops), so you will see major development on getting massive power from less capacity. 

V8 engines have only about 5years left in my opinion.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

the lexus has to release. because lotus is going to use the LF-A engine.

look at ferrarie they are creating much smaller engines with both turbos and electric.


----------

